# Penn Squadron oder Regiment



## htp55 (23. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe mal eine Frage an die Pilk-Experten. 
Ich möchte meinem 14-jährigen eine Pilkrute kaufen. Ich denke 2,70 m ist für ihn die richtige Länge. Da ich seit Jahren mit meiner Penn Charisma Senso Pilke in 3,30 m sehr zufrieden bin, bin ich auf die neuen Penn-Serien Regimnet und Squadron gestoßen. Hat einer von Euch Erfahrung mit den Ruten? Ich kann leider auch keine großen Unterschiede in der Ausstattung feststellen. Die Regiment kostet ca. 30,- € mehr, hat allerdings auch ein Transportrohr dabei. 

http://www.angeln-shop.de/angelrute...n-ruten/penn-regiment-light-pilk.html?s=14775
http://www.angeln-shop.de/penn-squadron-pilk-meeresrute.html

#c

Freue mich auf Euer Feedback & Dank im Voraus!
Hermann


----------



## ragbar (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Penn Squadron oder Regiment*

Hatte beide Ruten in der Hand im Laden, gefischt habe ich sie nicht.
Eindruck: Squadron ok, Verarbeitung ok, eine Art Standart-Qualität.

Regiment deutlich hochwertiger in allen Komponenten, Blank, Ringe, Rollenhalter in besserer Qualität, Aktion viel zackiger als Squadron.
Für die 30 € mehr würde ich die Regiment nehmen, weil die Rute in allen Punkten in einer höheren Klasse anzusiedeln ist als die Squadron. Ein Fuji- Ring wie auf der Regiment ist meist robuster als seine Nachahmungen.


----------



## htp55 (23. Juni 2015)

Danke!


----------

